# FS: shrimp, snail and equipment



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I am back and ready from dealing with my family issues. I will have the following for sale.

A smaller version of black poso rabbit snails. The good thing about this variety is they are peaceful and eat only algae. Plus they clean the substrate by keeping it aerated when digging. I swear by these snails when keeping sulawesi shrimps. I went from 10 to around 200. These usually get sold for 8-12 dollars. But because I want to get rid of them when they are still young ranging from sizes 0.2-0.6 cm. I am selling them for *$2 each*. They are very hardy and can live in many water params. I keep them in both my CRS tanks and sulawesi tanks. *minimum buy of 5*

*quantity special*
10 for $18
15 for $25
20 for $30









Photo by Tn23

Before I left, I had a bunch of baby CRS shrimplets and will be posting pics and prices along with grades on here.

Also, I will have to check on how my sulawesi shrimps are doing but prices are as follows and discounts are available when more are purchased =) PM if you are interested. serious buyers only:

Harlequin shrimp --> $35 each









Cardinal shrimp --> $20 each









Yellow Cheek --> $30 each









For equipment go here --> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2285


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the water parameters for the sulawesi?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> What are the water parameters for the sulawesi?


PM'D you =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

here is a sneak peak of the CRS that will be available =) all are pure line and not golden bee mixed! so they won't come cheap! No low ballers. Any low ballers will be ignored!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd for true CRS line.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> PM'd for true CRS line.


PM'd you back again


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed you Frank!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^ No man! They all MINE I called DIBS!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL crazy bastERDDDSS!!! hahahaha Thomas and chris and other chris!!!! too many chris hahahaha... 

Frank don't give those two any hahahaha... Give me a call when you are back in van city thanks.

Stephen


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

Need some black poso rabbit snails  PM Sent!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Free bump.

Give me a call when yours have offspring, lol Stephan.


MananaP said:


> LOL crazy bastERDDDSS!!! hahahaha Thomas and chris and other chris!!!! too many chris hahahaha...
> 
> Frank don't give those two any hahahaha... Give me a call when you are back in van city thanks.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd like some too...please pm me asap, thanks


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the harlequins are taken or spoken for and the berried are not for sale =)


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

wow can't wait to see these in person!!


----------

